# هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى؟؟



## العجايبي (22 يناير 2007)

************سلام ونعمة****************

-الرد ........... باشارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..
لشكر. 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........ 


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة . 

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة...... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به. 

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت . 

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ....... 


فلطفا شارك معنا . 

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته ..... 

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ 

ياريت كل واحد يقول هو من انهي شخصية و كلنا نشارك؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2007)

*ميرسى يا عجايبى لموضوعك *

*بس انا على حسب يعنى موضوع شدنى برد فيه واتناقش او بشكر*
* موضوع بلاقى فى ردود كتير بحس انى مش محتاج لردى ومش برد *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يناير 2007)

_*موضوع جميل يا عيجيبي​ انا  الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....*_


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

اود ان اشكر لميرنا و الملك العقرب على الردود الجميلة ..............مرسى


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 يناير 2007)

موضووووووووووووع جبار جدا
شكرا ليك​


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

مرسى يابنت الفادى


----------



## jesus mon pere (23 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## العجايبي (23 يناير 2007)

مرسى يامان


----------



## mina1 (23 يناير 2007)

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية



الرد ده افضل رد


----------



## bebosho (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع يا عجايبى
ربنايباركك


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الردود الحلوة دى


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2007)

فكرة حلوة


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

مرسى يامان


----------



## Nemoo (25 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل اوى يا ماااااااااان


----------



## ارووجة (25 يناير 2007)

موضوع جميل بجد

ربنا يباركك اخي ^_^


----------



## العجايبي (25 يناير 2007)

مرسى يامان وربنا يباركم


----------



## LOLA012 (6 يونيو 2007)

*هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك بالمنتدى*

 
 هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدي 



شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك .. 

-الرد ........... بالشكر. 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) . 

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة. 

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية..... 


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور. 

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........ 


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة . 

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة...... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به. 

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت . 

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ....... 


فلطفا شارك معنا . 

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش . 

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته ..... 

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ 

ياريت كل واحد يقول هو من انهي شخصية و كلنا نشارك؟؟؟منقول ​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك بالمنتدى*

حسب رده على الموضوع

بمعنى لو قلت شكرا بس يبقى رده عادى

بس فى كل الحالات لازم اشكر

لو الرد بشرح الاسباب يبقى الموضوع محتاح حوار

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........ 

انا بفضل الصور مع الرد

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة...... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب 

ماهو مهما قراه اللى فى مخه مش هيتغير  بس انا بحب الحوار يكون باسلوب حلو محترم

 عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت . 

لا غلط حتى لو ارد على موضوع واحد بس 

 عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش 

يمكن لكثره المواضيع
شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته ..... 

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ 

لا لازم اقراه واخد فكره

 شكرا ليكى يا لولا يا حببتى على الموضوع الجميل دا​


----------



## LOLA012 (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك بالمنتدى*

ميرسى ليكى انت يا كاندىيا حبيبتى على  ردك الجميل اوى 
وربنا يبارك حياتك :yaka:​


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

*شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..

-الرد ........... بالشكر. 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........ 


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة . 

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة...... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به. 

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت . 

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ....... 


فلطفا شارك معنا . 

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته ..... 

فهل أنت من هذه الشخصيات؟؟؟!!!!!! 

ياريت كل واحد يقول هو من انهي شخصية و كلنا نشارك؟؟؟​*


----------



## veansea (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

لا احنا نقول لا 
مينفعش يا كريزى 
انا افضل ان حد تانى يقول كل شخصيه فى المنتدى بتفضل انهى نوع 
يعنى حد تانى يحكم 
دة رائى لسبب 
ان احنا اولا مش عينفع نرد لانوا ممكن يتقال اننا بنجامل نفسنا
وثانيا عشان محديش بيقول ده نوع من التكبر
ثالثا عشان كل واحد يفهم هو ايه ورائى الناس ايه فيه فى المنتدى
ولا ايه رائيك

غير كل ده الموضوع حلو جدا بجد
وياريت كل واحد يختار شخصيه ويقول هو شايف انهى واحد فيهم 

ربنا يعوض تعبك يا كريزى يا مجننانا كيدا بموضيعك على طوول


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

اوكى راي كويس
اللى هايدخل يقول رايه فى شخصية العضو اللى قبله وبدون مجاملة
اوكى؟
علشان الكل يعرف راي الناس فيه
ومن غير زعل


----------



## veansea (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

-الرد ........... بالشكر. 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .
ده كريزى


----------



## crazy_girl (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

-الرد ........... بالشكر. 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

بصراحة ديه فينو
وكمان اضيف ان ردها بيبقي بطريقة جماليه


----------



## veansea (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ربنا يخليكى دة كله من زوقك يا كركورة


----------



## micheal_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة :
انا صديق جدبد لكم واتمنى ان نكون اصدقاء وراى فى الموضوع دة ان كل شص هو اللى بيحدد شخصيتة عاملة ازاى​


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ميرسي يامشيلي اولا لمرورك ومشاركتك واحنا هنا لكنا اخوات واصدقاء
ثانيا راى فينيسيا صح مبدئيا علشان ممكن حد يفتكر ان ده تعالى او تكبر
وممكن الواحد يجامل نفسه بجد
غير ان احنا عايزين نعرف انتوا شايفينا من اى نوع من الشخصيات او بمعنى اصح ارائكم في الردود ودليلهل فى شخصيتهم
مش اكتر
وميرسي ياميشيل لمرورك ومشاركتك ولو تقدر تحدد شخصيتك بنفسك اوكى مفيش مانع لانك تقريبا جديد معانا ولسه محدش عارفك اوى


----------



## mrmr120 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ميرسى ياكريزى ياعسل
بجد موضوع تحفة واكيد كل واحد عرف
شخصيتة 
ميرسى كمان مرة ياقمر​


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

شكرا كريزي الموضوع جميل كالعادة 
وفعلا بيصنف الردود تصنيف دقيق بس محدش هيقدر يقول هو ااي شخصية  بس انا مع مرمر ان كل واحد اكيد عرف شخصيتة


----------



## crazy_girl (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ميرسي يالوزة ويا مرمر ياقمرات على مروركم ومشاركتكم وخلاص اوكى اكيد فعلا كل واحد عرف شخصيته 
المهم اكون قدرت افيدكم
واى خدعة


----------



## twety (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

بجد عسل الموضوع وسكر زيك
بس انا جوزاء
يعنى باخد من كل فيلم اغنيه
هتلاقينى برد بكل الحالات دى
ابقى انا ايه دلوووووووووقت


----------



## girl_in_jesus (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

*موضوع جميل مرسيي
بس الحقيقه معرفش انهى نوع ردى انا
لانى بشكر وساعات اعترض وساعات استخدم الصور​*


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*



twety قال:


> بجد عسل الموضوع وسكر زيك
> بس انا جوزاء
> يعنى باخد من كل فيلم اغنيه
> هتلاقينى برد بكل الحالات دى
> ابقى انا ايه دلوووووووووقت



اه عادى ممكن يكون ملكيش طريقة او اسلوب معين فى الرد
لكن بتردى حسب مدى اقتناعك او رفضك او احساسك بالموضوع
وده شئ عادى برضه :thnk0001:
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *موضوع جميل مرسيي
> بس الحقيقه معرفش انهى نوع ردى انا
> لانى بشكر وساعات اعترض وساعات استخدم الصور​*



عادى بجد مش مشاكل اى حد فينا ساعات بيضطر انه يغير من اسلوبه فى الرد لاى سبب
المهم يبقي فى اسلوب بيغلب عليكي دون عن الباقية
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك:smil6:


----------



## kalabalaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ههههههههههه 
حو الموضوع بجد تحفة ..... انا صاحبة الموافقة او المعارضة حسب الموضوع وشرح الاسباب ..؟؟


----------



## crazy_girl (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

كويس اوى انك بتتعرف من غير مجاملة بجد 
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

*بصى مش هقول غير انة موضوع جميل زيك*
*و انا على طول بنط فى المواضيع بتاعتك*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

هههههههههههههههه
انتى سكرة ياكيكي بجد
وكفاية انك رديتي ياجميلة


----------



## G E O R G E (23 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

شكرا على موضوعك وانك عبرتى عن وجهة نظرك فالنقطة دى وانا اتفق معاكى فالنقط الى فاتت


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع دا


----------



## christin (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

*ميرسي ياكريزي 
موضوع جميل اوي*


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك فى المنتدى؟*

ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم اللذيذة دى


----------



## مورا مارون (12 يونيو 2008)

*اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

*شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد
الرد بالشكر : 
دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة . ولكن الاحسن ان يقول رايه بالموضوع حتى لو كان سلبيا.... 

الرد بالدعاء الطيب : 
دليل على شخص متدين يحب الدعاء بالخير للناس . ويميل إلى فعل الخير من دعائك الطيب. ولكن أحياناً يحتاج صاحب الموضوع إلا ما هو أكثر من الدعاء ألا وهي المحاورة والوصول لنتيجة جيدة غير سلبية وهذى هو الإرشاد الصحيح . 

الرد بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة : 
دليل عل شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة لبق في حواره يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد 
للود قضية أنت المطلوب فشارك معنا دائما ولا تحرمنا من مساهماتك واحيهم من كل قلبي على تواصلهم وعطائهم الذي لايوصف وهم كثر . 

الرد بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور : 
شخص يحب المشاركة ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام نشكرك على المشاركة ولكن ليست كافية ... حبذا لو كان لديك تعليق مناسب مع الصوره.. 

الرد بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة : 
شخص متمسك برأيه به ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة ننصحه بقراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فالاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه 

عدم الرد بسبب ضيق الوقت : 
شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد الجلسات ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ريما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ، فلطفاً شارك معنا . 

عدم الرد لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش : 
شخص يحب الاطلاع ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته...او انه كسول لايحب الكتابة فتجده يتمنى ان يرد ولكن يتكاســـل.. 

الشخصيات " السايلنت " : 
وهي المتواجده بكثره ولكن ليس لها اي مشاركة وهذه اما ان تكون بطبيعتها خجولة .. 

اصحاب الردود الإستفزازية: 
وهؤلاء شخصياتهم مركبة فتجد النت بالنسبة لهم مجرد تنفيس حضروا فقط لينفسوا دون بحث عن الفائدة او المعرفة.. 
والبعض الآخر من هواة حل الكلمات المتقاطعة وهؤلاء اكثر من الهم ع الالب يعني رغبة فقط في البحث السلبي واثبات حضور وهمي.. 

الرد بالغموض والالغاز : 
وهؤلاء اما ان يكونوا باحثين عن شيء ما.. او محاولين للفت الإنتباه او وهذا يحدث غالباً.. 
يوهم القارىء والمتابع لوجود لغز او شيء غامض فيترك المتابعون الردود والموضوع ويبحثواعن الحل 

اصحاب الرد الشهير " لاتعليق " : 
دول بئى حكيتهم حكاية اما ان يكونوا على غير علم بالموضوع ولا يريدون ان يسئلوا خجلاً من الظهور 
بمظهر الجاهلين وهذا خطأ..او ان يكونوا من النوع الذي يخشى ان يذكر رأيه فتكرهه فئة معينة وتنحاز له اخرى.. وهؤلاء ضعاف شخصية غالباً منقادون .. هذا واضح مايحتاج احد يقول شخصيته ....*​

*منقول *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

كلها شخصياااات موجوده فعلا بس صعب انى   أحكم على نفسى  أنا مين فى دول هههههههه .......ميررررسى يا مورا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## مورا مارون (12 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*



dona Nabil قال:


> كلها شخصياااات موجوده فعلا بس صعب انى أحكم على نفسى أنا مين فى دول هههههههه .......ميررررسى يا مورا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


 
*منورة الموضوع دونا وانا برائي حسب كل موضوع يمكن الشخص بحط الرد لان فينا اطباع كتير لرد على الامور *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وجدمتك معنا*


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

شكرا مورا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

*شكرا لمرورك وقرائتك للموضوع *
*وكنت حابة اعرف رأيك في هذه النماذج *
*رأيك مهم *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## سيزار (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

ههههههههههههه موضوع رائع يا مورا

فعلا على رأى اختى دونا انه صعب نعرف احنا مين فى دول .. ولكن .. اعتقد معرفه الشخصيه وتحديدها يرجع الى تحليل علمى مبنى على اسس علميه ثابته ( منهج علمى يدرس ).. ومن النتائج التى تنتج منه بنقدر نحدد الشخصيه .. وذلك بعد نجاح الاختبار على اكثر من 100 فرد من نفس البيئه او بيئات مختلفه ولا يقل العدد عن 100 للحصول على نتيجه مرضيه ..
فعلا مواضوع هايل جدا وبسيط ولذيذ من كاتبه الموضوع .. واعتقد انه بس يلفت الانتباه الى تحسسين ردودانا فى المنتدى مش اكتر ولكن اذا رجعانا الى السبب العلمى فلا يوجد منهج له اذا فهو ليس مقياس للشخص او شخصيته 

وشكرا على جمال وكتابت موضوعك فهو رائع وملفت للشخصيات السلبه والتى تتصفح المنتدى فقط دون المشاركه فيه


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

*شكراً يا مورا على الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

ههههههههههههه موضوع رائع يا مورا

فعلا على رأى اختى دونا انه صعب نعرف احنا مين فى دول .. ولكن .. اعتقد معرفه الشخصيه وتحديدها يرجع الى تحليل علمى مبنى على اسس علميه ثابته ( منهج علمى يدرس ).. ومن النتائج التى تنتج منه بنقدر نحدد الشخصيه .. وذلك بعد نجاح الاختبار على اكثر من 100 فرد من نفس البيئه او بيئات مختلفه ولا يقل العدد عن 100 للحصول على نتيجه مرضيه ..
فعلا مواضوع هايل جدا وبسيط ولذيذ من كاتبه الموضوع .. واعتقد انه بس يلفت الانتباه الى تحسسين ردودانا فى المنتدى مش اكتر ولكن اذا رجعانا الى السبب العلمى فلا يوجد منهج له اذا فهو ليس مقياس للشخص او شخصيته 

وشكرا على جمال وكتابت موضوعك فهو رائع وملفت للشخصيات السلبه والتى تتصفح المنتدى فقط دون المشاركه فيه

شكرا سيزر لمرورك الجميل والقيم للموضوع وتحليلك المنطقي والمنهجي وهو قريب من راي ردود الاشخاص على الموضوعات تختلف بختلاف الاطباع والاهتمامات ولكن تستطيع ان تعرف كيفية تصفح الموضوع ومن اي نوع من خلال الرد 
للاسف لا اعرف كاتب الموضوع اعذرني

ربنا يبارك حياتك وشكرا مرة اخرى لمرورك​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

اهلا بيكي وشكرا لمتابعتك

ربنا معاكي


----------



## سيزار (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

شكرا يا مورا على ردك العاقل والموزون الف شكر .. تحياتى العطره


----------



## sosana (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده يا مورا


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

_واو موووووووضوع رائع بجد يامورا_
_والوصف تقريبا صحيح جدا فى أغلب الاحيان_

_بس أنا مش عارفة مين فى دول_
_لانى ماليش طريقة معاينة فى الرد_
_او بمعنى أصح بيبقي حسب الموضوع_
_لو موضوع حلو برد بالشكر_
_لو موضوع ديني ومفيد ساعات ارد بالدعاء_
_لو موضوع مش مقتنعة بيه اوى يعنى ممكن اشرح وجهة نظري_
_يعنى بحالات زى مابيقولوا_


_ميرررررررررررسي ياقمر كمان مرة لموضوعك الرائع_​


----------



## just member (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

موضوع جميل
وفعلا صعب انى اقدر احدد انا من اى نوع
بس هو موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الجميل ده يا مورا


 


شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا معاكي​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

نورتي الموضوع يارا
اشتقنا لردودك ومشاركتك الرائعة وكلماتك الجميلة
وانا كنت عم قول كمان ما في معيار ثابت وحسب طبيعة الشخص وتفاعلوا مع الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> وفعلا صعب انى اقدر احدد انا من اى نوع
> بس هو موضوع جميل
> ...


 

*شكرا لمرورك واغلبنا ما عم يقدر يحدد من اي نوع ردودو*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sweetly heart (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

موضوع حلو اكتير ومهم لمتصفح المنتديات

مورا مارون شكرا على الموضوع والرب يباركك دائما


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد على الموضوعات*

*شكرا لرد البسيط والجميل*

*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..

-الرد ........... بالشكر.

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة .

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة......
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به.

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت .

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى .......


فلطفا شارك معنا .

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته .....

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ

ياريت كل واحد يقول هو من انهي شخصية و كلنا نشارك؟؟؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*




> -الرد ........... بالشكر.
> 
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .


 


موضوع راااااااائع يا فراشه 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا فراشه
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*-






			الرد ........... بالشكر.

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


واسمحيلي اخد 25% من التانية
مشكورة اخت فراشة
سلام المسيح


*​


----------



## fns (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

انا الشخصيات كلها ما عدا دول

-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة .

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة......
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به.

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت .

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى .......


فلطفا شارك معنا .

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شكرا فراشة على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



كليم متى قال:


> *-*​
> 
> *واسمحيلي اخد 25% من التانية*
> *مشكورة اخت فراشة*
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



fns قال:


> انا الشخصيات كلها ما عدا دول
> 
> -الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.
> 
> ...


----------



## nonaa (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

الاولى............ والثانيه
اشكرك لانى عرفت شخصيتى ........."تقريبا"
ميرسى يا فراشه على موضوعك الجميل
تحياتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



nonaa قال:


> الاولى............ والثانيه​
> اشكرك لانى عرفت شخصيتى ........."تقريبا"
> ميرسى يا فراشه على موضوعك الجميل
> 
> تحياتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..
> 
> -الرد ........... بالشكر.
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



swety koky girl قال:


> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..​
> ...


----------



## just member (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..​
> 
> -الرد ........... بالشكر.​
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .​
> ...


*هو انا اخترت دى *
*شكلها عجبنى مش اكتر *
**
*بس غالبا بستعملها اكتير هنا*
*شكرا لموضوعك الجميل يا فراشة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



come with me قال:


> *هو انا اخترت دى *
> 
> *شكلها عجبنى مش اكتر *
> **
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*مرسيييييييي يا فراشه بجد موضوع حلووووو
سلام المسيح المخلص ليكي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييييييي يا فراشه بجد موضوع حلووووو*
> *سلام المسيح المخلص ليكي*


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



> الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.



*ميرسى يا قمر بس انا بحب اللك فى المواضيع كدى يعنى اقول رئيى وارغى شوية :smile02*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا قمر بس انا بحب اللك فى المواضيع كدى يعنى اقول رئيى وارغى شوية :smile02*


 هههههههههههههههه

طيب ما حلو برضة

فاكرة لما كليم قالك

انا ممكن مقراش الموضوع

بس افهمة من تعليقك :new6:​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ما حلو برضة
> 
> ...



*يا كثوفى :t23:*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



جيلان قال:


> *يا كثوفى :t23:*​


:fun_lol:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



> الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.
> 
> دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....



*ميرررسى يا فراشتى على رأيك فيا بجد مش عارفه أودى جمايلك فين هههههههههه
لا بجد موضوع عسل من فراشه عسسسسسل ميرررسى يا قمررر وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

ميرسي يا دون دون يا سكرررررررر

بصي لو موصرة يعني يبقى كريم كراميل

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*يااااااااادى الكريم كراميل
  ربنا يسامحك يا للى فى بالى الا هو  فين صح ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

بياكل رز بالبن مع الملايكة

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rana1981 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

-الرد ........... بالشكر.

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

*
مشكورة يا فراشة عالموضوع وانا هيك شخصيتي واحيانا بس بكتب رأي لما يكون صاحب الموضوع طالب رأي وتفصيل​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

برافو عليكي يا رانا

وانتي زي العسل بأي رد

نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



> -الرد ........... بالشكر.
> 
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليكى على الموضوع يا فراشة

الرب يبارك خدمتِك

:big29:

​


----------



## sosana (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



> -الرد ........... بالشكر.
> 
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .



ميرسي يا فراشة على الموضوع الجميل اوي ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



Ferrari قال:


> ميرسي ليكى على الموضوع يا فراشة​
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتِك​
> :big29:​


 ميرسي خالص يا فيراري






​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا فراشة على الموضوع الجميل اوي ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


 ميرسي حبيبتي سوسنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

اعرف شخصيتك من الردوود

1- الرد ... بالشكر... 
دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ... 
يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة... 
(شكراااا لمرورك ) ... 


2- الرد... ربنا يعوضك  وما شابه ذلك ... 


دليل على شخص متدين يحب الخير للناس . ويميل إلى فعل 
الخير ويسابق له ... 
ربنا يوفقك خير زى ما بتعامل الناس ... 
لا تحرمنا من عواتك الحلوة ... 




3- الرد ... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة... 
دليل عل شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة... لبق 
في حواره ... يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية...
 أنت المطلوب فشارك معنا دائما... 
ولا تحرمنا من مساهماتك... 





4- الرد ... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور... 


شخص يحب المشاركة ...
 ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا...
و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ... 
نشكرك على المشاركة... 





5- الرد ... بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة ... 


شخص متعصب لرأيه ...
 متمسك به ... 
ولا يعطي الآخرين 
المجال لمناقشته......
 وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة ... 
ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى ... 

كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في 
الرد ...
 حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ... 
فنحن نرحب به... 



6- عدم الرد ... بسبب ضيق الوقت ... 

شخص مستعجل ...
 يحب الاطلاع على جديد الجلسات ... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ... 
ريما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ... 
وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد 
قبلك ... 
وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ... 
فلطفا شارك معنا... 



7- عدم الرد ... لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش... 


شخص يحب الاطلاع ... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم :11azy:



*منقووووووول*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

*موضوع جميل 

تسلم ايديكي يا تويتي

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## SALVATION (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

_ميرسى كتييير تويتى
تسلم الايادى



​_


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

*ميرسى يامايكل*
*بس مقولتليش انت مين فيهم *

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

*ميرسى ياتونى لمرورك *

*بس برضه مقولتش انت مين فيهم *

*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## سيزار (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

هههههههههههههه

جميل يا تويتى ..... الموضوع ..... طيب الى يحط نقط كتير فى الرد ....            ....... ....... .. .. .. 
كدا يعنى ............... ---  دا يبقى ايه ياختى .. نسميه ايه

ههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

موضوع  لو قلت عنه اه رائع لا اكون قد وفيته حقه
الاهم من رائع ان الموضوع مهم ومهم جدا" لانه يختص
بنا مباشرة كاعضاء 
ياريت الكل يقروه
مشكورة اخي twety
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

شكرا تويتى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

*طيب انتي طلعتي ايه فيهم يا تويتي ؟؟؟؟*
*فعلا موضوع جميل *
*تسلم ايدك يا غاليه*​


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

*اممممممممم*
*تقريبا انا كلهم*
*ههههههههههههه*

*قولى انتى الاول*
*واحتمال اغش منك مش اخوات*
*ولا على الفاضى يعنى*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> جميل يا تويتى ..... الموضوع ..... طيب الى يحط نقط كتير فى الرد .... ....... ....... .. .. ..
> كدا يعنى ............... --- دا يبقى ايه ياختى .. نسميه ايه
> ...


 
*امممممم*
*لا ده مش تبعنا يا سيزار :heat:*
*ده نوع جديد لسه موصلنالوش*
*هههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

موضوع جميل يا تويتى
بس الواحد بينوع فى رده مرة شكر ومرة وجوه وابتسامات وكده
ميرسى يا عسل على المواضيع الجامده دى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

شريرة فرختي ختي موضوعي ونزلتية تاني

طاب 10 جنية تحت الترابيزة وانا اسكت 

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



كليمو قال:


> موضوع لو قلت عنه انه رائع لا اكون قد وفيته حقه​
> الاهم من رائع ان الموضوع مهم ومهم جدا" لانه يختص
> بنا مباشرة كاعضاء
> ياريت الكل يقروه
> ...


 
*هو فعلا يتعلق بردودنا ومشاركاتنا احنا*
*لازم نتفاعل ونتكلم كلنا ىف المواضيع ونقول ارائنا *

*بس برضه كل واحد وطريقه تعبيرة للموضوع*

*شكرا كليمو*
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



حبيبه للمسيح قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> سلام المسيح


 
*ميرسى ياحبيبه المسيح*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا تويتى​
> 
> على الموضوع الرائع​
> ودمتى بود​


 

*ميرسى ليك ياوليم*

*شكرا لردك*
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



mero_engel قال:


> *طيب انتي طلعتي ايه فيهم يا تويتي ؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *فعلا موضوع جميل *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا غاليه*​


 
*لو انتى شاطرة هتعرفى مين فيهم*
*هههههههههه*

*ربنا يخليكى ياقمر*
*نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## Aksios (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



twety قال:


> 1- الرد ... بالشكر...
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ...
> يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة...
> (شكراااا لمرورك ) ...


 

شكرا على الموضوع​ 




twety قال:


> 2- الرد... ربنا يعوضك وما شابه ذلك ...
> 
> 
> دليل على شخص متدين يحب الخير للناس . ويميل إلى فعل
> ...


 
ربنا يعوضك الموضوع رائع​ 



twety قال:


> 3- الرد ... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة...
> دليل عل شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة... لبق
> في حواره ... يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية...
> أنت المطلوب فشارك معنا دائما...
> ولا تحرمنا من مساهماتك...


 
انا اتفق تماما فى كل اللى قولتيه
و اسبابى ان
لما بجى اقرا الموضوع بحس عشان دايما هو فيه حاجة لما بتكون عشان كده انا متفق ليه بقى؟ كل مره فيها و لما بيحصل....الى اخره



twety قال:


> 4- الرد ... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور...
> 
> 
> شخص يحب المشاركة ...
> ...


 
:big29: :big35: :ab4:​ 


twety قال:


> 5- الرد ... بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة ...
> 
> 
> شخص متعصب لرأيه ...
> ...


 
:ab6::ab5:​ 
كل اللى اتقال فوق دوت........ ما علينا​ 


twety قال:


> 6- عدم الرد ... بسبب ضيق الوقت ...
> 
> شخص مستعجل ...
> يحب الاطلاع على جديد الجلسات ... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...
> ...


 
مش فاضى للرد اعذرينى​ 



twety قال:


> 7- عدم الرد ... لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش...
> 
> 
> شخص يحب الاطلاع ... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم :11azy:


 
لا تعليق​ 


=======================================​ 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد الموضوع رائع جدا
و اسف على الازعاج اللى عملته فوق ده
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

اية يا عم الحلاوة دى تسلم ايدك شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



vetaa قال:


> *اممممممممم*
> *تقريبا انا كلهم*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*الظاهر كده يا ماى سيستر*
*هههههههههه*

*هبقى اقولك بقى بعدين:t30:*
*مش ضرورى فى العام كده *

*نورتى الموضوع ياقمر *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع جميل يا تويتى​
> بس الواحد بينوع فى رده مرة شكر ومرة وجوه وابتسامات وكده
> 
> ميرسى يا عسل على المواضيع الجامده دى​


 
*معاكى حق ياكوكى*
*كتير منا بينوع فى مشاركاته*

*العفو ياقمر *
*انتى بس تؤمرى*

*ميرسى لمرورك نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> شريرة فرختي ختي موضوعي ونزلتية تاني​
> 
> طاب 10 جنية تحت الترابيزة وانا اسكت ​
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه​


 
*بجد مكنتش اعرف*

*عموما انتى المشرفه هنا انتى ودونا*
*عاوزة تحذفى اوك*
*عاوزة تدمجى برضه عادى*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد الموضوع رائع جدا
> و اسف على الازعاج اللى عملته فوق ده
> ههههههههههههه​


 
*لا ولا يهمك ( ربنا موجود )*

*بس انت كده يعنى عملت مسرحيه صغيرة*
*للموضوع *
*هههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ليك*
*نورت الموضوع *


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> اية يا عم الحلاوة دى تسلم ايدك شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة


 
*ربنا يخليكى يا ايرينى*
*يارافعه معنوياتى*

*ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك *


----------



## ابن المصلوب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*

شكرااا خالص الموضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك وتحرمناش من دعواتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



twety قال:


> *بجد مكنتش اعرف*
> 
> *عموما انتى المشرفه هنا انتى ودونا*
> *عاوزة تحذفى اوك*
> *عاوزة تدمجى برضه عادى*


 فكرتيني بالكاميرا الخفية

عايز تزيع نزيع ههههههههههههههه

لا انا قلتلك طلبي ورقة ب10 واسكت :t30:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> فكرتيني بالكاميرا الخفية​
> 
> عايز تزيع نزيع ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لا انا قلتلك طلبي ورقة ب10 واسكت :t30:​


 
*تاخدى ورقه ب5 وتسكتى :smil8:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



twety قال:


> *تاخدى ورقه ب5 وتسكتى :smil8:*


 خليهم ورقتين ب 5 واسكت :smil16:​


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



جاي في الطريق قال:


> شكرااا خالص الموضوع جميل ربنا يعوضك وتحرمناش من دعواتك


 

*ميرسى ياجاى فى الطريق*
*ان شاءالله 
*
*ميرسى لمرورك 
*


----------



## twety (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شخصيتك من ردك ...*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> خليهم ورقتين ب 5 واسكت :smil16:​


 
*لا بقى*
*هى ورقه بنص جنيه*

*دها خر كلام :heat:*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*

شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..

-الرد ........... بالشكر.

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة .

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة......
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به.

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت .

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى .......

فلطفا شارك معنا .

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته .....

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ

ياريت كل واحد يقول هو من انهي شخصية و كلنا نشارك؟؟؟

ملطووووووووووووش 30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

طيب والى بيرد بكل دول بيعمل كولكشن يا مرمر يبقا هو كل الشخصيات دى ههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل يا مرموره​


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة
 مع انى ولا حاجة من السطور الى تحتيها)هههههههههه
 بس انا مختلف معاكى فى الرد بالشكر( لانة متهيالى انا صاحب هذا الرد بيكون لزيادة المشاركات فقط)
 شكرا على اللطشة المفيدة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

حلاوتنا احنا التلاتة حطينا نفس الموضوع

دمجتهم من الاقدم للاحدث 

ماشي يا بناويت ​


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



> -الرد ........... بالشكر.
> 
> دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .


 
شكرااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

لطشة موفقة marmar_maroo 

سلام المسيح

​


----------



## twety (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*طب الغيلى موضوعى بقى *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



twety قال:


> *طب الغيلى موضوعى بقى *


 
لية حرام دا وصل ل3 صفح خسارة 

ادايقتي من الدمج افكهم مافيش مشكلة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## twety (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*لا ياقمر*
*بس عادى*
*على ايه حرام اللى يدخل*

*يقرا ده كله*
*ويلاقى كتير مكرر*
*ده حتى اعضاء كتير ردوا فى التلاته *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

ايوة منا لاحظت كدا ههههههههههه

مش مشكلة زيادة الخير خيرين ​


----------



## twety (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*ماشى ياست المشرفه*
*يا ام كلالا*
*ههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حلاوتنا احنا التلاتة حطينا نفس الموضوع
> 
> دمجتهم من الاقدم للاحدث
> 
> ماشي يا بناويت ​



30:30:30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> 30:30:30:​


 الله يخليكي يا ام حسن تعيشي يختي 

ونزغرتلك يوم فرحك 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الله يخليكي يا ام حسن تعيشي يختي
> 
> ونزغرتلك يوم فرحك 30:​



*فى حياااااااتك يا ام كلالا كده 30:

انتى بتشتغلى ايه بعد الضهر يا فراااشة بالظبط :t9: هههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *فى حياااااااتك يا ام كلالا كده 30:*​
> 
> 
> *انتى بتشتغلى ايه بعد الضهر يا فراااشة بالظبط :t9: هههههه*​


 باليل بشجع الاهلي

ههههههههههههه

30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*

*اممممممم

بتشتغلى مشجعة يعنى :hlp:

وانا اقوووول نازلة فيا تشجيع 

الواحد بردوا مش بيتعلم بالساهل 30: ههههه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد معرفة شخصيتك في المنتدى ؟ ادخل شوف*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *اممممممم*​
> 
> *بتشتغلى مشجعة يعنى :hlp:*​
> *وانا اقوووول نازلة فيا تشجيع *​
> ...


 هههههههههههههه

انتي تستاهلي كل تشجيع 30:

هههههههههههه​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*شارك بالرد .. وتعرف على شخصيتك ..

-الرد ........... بالشكر.

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .

- الرد .......... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة.

دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة....... لبق في حواره ........ يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية.....


-الرد ..... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور.

شخص يحب المشاركة ......... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا.........و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ........


- الرد........ بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة .

شخص متعصب لرأيه......... متمسك به ........ ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة......
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة....... ننصحه بقرأة الموضوع مرة أخرى قبل الرد ....... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد....... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فنحن نرحب به.

- عدم الرد......... بسبب ضيق الوقت .

شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد المشاركات ..... ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ...ربما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ....... وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك......... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى .......


فلطفا شارك معنا .

- عدم الرد.....لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش .

شخص يحب الإطلاع ..... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته .....

فهلـ أنتـ منـ هذهـ الشخصياتـ

*​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

*منقووول للأمانة*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 مارس 2009)

> *-الرد ........... بالشكر.*
> 
> * دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ....... يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة......... (مشكور او شكراً على مروركم الكريم ) .*



موضوع جميل يا جوجو 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا جوجو ​
> ميررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


*شكرا لمرورك يا كيرو*
*ومشاركتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جوجو

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (26 مارس 2009)




----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا جوجو
> 
> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز كليمو*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>


*شكرا لمرورك يا مورا*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 مارس 2009)

*ايه الجمال دة 

مرسية يجوجو على موضوعك الجميل 

اكيد عرفت شخصيتى 

حظر فظر انا مين 

عروستى ​*


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *ايه الجمال دة ​*
> 
> _*مرسية يجوجو على موضوعك الجميل *_​
> _*اكيد عرفت شخصيتى *_​
> ...


*امممم*
*عروستى عروستى عروست*
*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين *
*اختار الاجابة رقم اتنينleasantr*
*هههههههه*
*مو بعرف احزر ولا افزر ولكنى اراكم اعضاء مليانين بلخير كلللللللللكم*
*شكرا لمرورك الطيب*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 مارس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداا

شكرا ليك حبيبي

وربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 مارس 2009)

ميرسي يا جوجو موضوع لذيذ
انا عرفت شخصيتي بس مش هاقول عليها
هههههههههههههههههههههه
غلاسه بقي في مانع يعني
يسوع يرعاك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2009)

*ميرسيي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو*
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليك حبيبي*​
> 
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


*شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
**​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي يا جوجو موضوع لذيذ
> 
> انا عرفت شخصيتي بس مش هاقول عليها
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههه*
*لا ولا فى اى مانع خالص يا نيفين *
*اهو على الاقل نشعر بوجود الحزب فيكم*
*وحشتونا اوى يا فينا*
*ربنا يقدمنا بلخير كلنا*
*شكرا لمرورك*
*ربنا يباركك*
**​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسيي علي الموضوع الجميل يا جوجو*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك*​


*ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرو*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*
**​


----------



## اني بل (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

- الرد ... بالشكر... 

دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي ... يحب 
أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة... لك منا كل الشكر 
والعرفان على مرورك الكريم... 


2- الرد... بجزاك الله خير وما شابه من الدعاء الطيب... 


دليل على شخص متدين يحب الدعاء بالخير للناس . ويميل إلى فعل 
الخير ويسابق له ... وفقك الله وجزاك خير مثل الذي تسعى 
أليه ... لا تحرمنا من دعائك الطيب... 




3- الرد ... بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة...

دليل عل شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة... لبق 
في حواره ... يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية... أنت 
المطلوب فشارك معنا دائما... ولا تحرمنا من مساهماتك... 





4- الرد ... بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور... 

شخص يحب المشاركة ... ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا...و أحيانا 
يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام ... نشكرك على المشاركة... 





5- الرد ... بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة ... 


شخص متعصب لرأيه ... متمسك به ... ولا يعطي الآخرين 
المجال لمناقشته...... وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة... 
عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة ... ننصحه بقرأة 
الموضوع مرة أخرى ... كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في 
الرد ... حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ... فنحن نرحب به... 



6- عدم الرد ... بسبب ضيق الوقت ... 

شخص مستعجل ... يحب الاطلاع على جديد الجلسات ... ولكنه لا 
يملك الوقت للرد ... ريما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا ... وربما 
ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد 
قبلك ... وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ... 
فلطفا شارك معنا... 



7- عدم الرد ... لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش... 


شخص يحب الاطلاع ... ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم​


----------



## +Coptic+ (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جورجينا
في ناس بترد برضة لمجرد زيادة عدد المشاركات فقط لشد انتباة كاتب الموضوع خاصة لو كانت بنت و اللي بيرد ولد و كتير بيكون الرد بتعهم ليس له معني او مستفذ فقط
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و يبارك حياتك*


----------



## rana1981 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

*موضوع حلو وانا بكون ردي حسب الموضوع بس احيانا في مواضيع ما بعرف شو رد عليها فبشكر او ما بكتب شي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

موضوع رااااااااااائع 
ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bent yasoo3 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

*مووضوع جميل .. ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

موضوع جميل والرب يعوضك


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

موضوع حلووو^_^
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*




موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## girgis2 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

*شكرااا عالمعلومات المفيدة دي*

*بس ردود الأعضاء تدل على جزء من كل الشخصية وليس بكاملها*​


----------



## بنت كلوج (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

موضوع ررررررااااااااائع وجميل..ربنا يبارك تعبك........على فكرة انا كل الشخصيات دى  ههههههههه....اعمل ايه


----------



## maroo maroo (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: كيف تعرف شخصيتك من خلال ردك*

موضوع حلوووووووو 
ميررررررررسى
ربناااااااااا معااااااااااااااااكى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يناير 2010)

*من طريقة ردك على موضوعى باعرف شخصيتك*


شخصيتك من أسلوبك في الرد
---------------



*الرد بالشكر :-*


*دليل على أن صاحب الرد شخص مهذب ولبق ودبلوماسي يحب أن يشكر الناس لأي خدمة ولو كانت بسيطة . ولكن يستحسن ان يقول رايه بالموضوع حتى لو كان سلبيا....*


*الرد بالدعاء الطيب :- *


*دليل على شخص متدين يحب الدعاء بالخير للناس . ويميل إلى فعل الخير ويسابق له وفقك الله وجزاك خيراً مثل الذي تسعى أليه لا تحرمنا من دعائك الطيب. ولكن أحياناً يحتاج صاحب الموضوع إلا ما هو أكثر من الدعاء ألا وهي المحاورة والوصول لنتيجة جيدة غير سلبية وهذى هو الإرشاد الصحيح .*


*الرد بالموافقة أو المعارضة مع شرح الأسباب بطريقة لبقة :- *


*دليل على شخص مثقف ثقافة عالية في موضوع المشاركة لبق في حواره يأمن بان اختلاف الرأي لا *
*يفسد للود قضية أنت المطلوب فشارك معنا دائما ولا تحرمنا من مساهماتك واحيهم من كل قلبي على تواصلهم وعطائهم الذي لايوصف وهم كثر . *


*الرد بالوجوه الباسمة أو الحائرة أو الصور : *


*شخص يحب المشاركة ولكن يخونه التعبير أحيانا و أحيانا يؤمن أن الصورة ابلغ من الكلام نشكرك على المشاركة ولكن ليست كافية ... حبذا لو كان لديك تعليق مناسب مع الصوره..*


*الرد بالمعارضة وبطريقة حادة :- *


*شخص متمسك برأيه به ولا يعطي الآخرين المجال لمناقشته وربما قد يكون فهم الموضوع بطريقة خاطئة عليه عدم التسرع والتأني ففي التأني السلامة ننصحه بقراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى كما أن قوة الحوار تكون بحسن أسلوبك في الرد حتى لو كان رأيك معارض ...فالاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضيه*


*عدم الرد بسبب ضيق الوقت :- *


*شخص مستعجل ..يحب الاطلاع على جديد الجلسات ولكنه لا يملك الوقت للرد ريما لا تملك الوقت للرد ولكن ردك يهمنا وربما ساعد ردك في كشف زاوية من زوايا الموضوع لم يتطرق لها أحد قبلك وربما ساعد ردك في مد عمر الموضوع في المنتدى ، فلطفاً شارك معنا . *


*عدم الرد لعدم الاهتمام بموضوع النقاش :- *


*شخص يحب الاطلاع ولكن الموضوع لم يكن من صميم اهتماماته...او انه كسول لايحب الكتابة فتجده يتمنى ان يرد ولكن يتكاسل.. *


*الشخصيات " السايلنت " :- *


*وهي المتواجده بكثره ولكن ليس لها اي مشاركة وهذه اما ان تكون بطبيعتها خجولة .. *


*اصحاب الردود الإستفزازية:- *


*وهؤلاء شخصياتهم مركبة فتجد النت بالنسبة لهم مجرد تنفيس حضروا فقط لينفسوا دون بحث عن الفائدة او المعرفة.. *
*والبعض الآخر من هواة حل الكلمات المتقاطعة وهؤلاء اكثر من الهم ع الالب يعني رغبة فقط في البحث السلبي واثبات حضور وهمي.. *


*الرد بالغموض والالغاز :- *


*وهؤلاء اما ان يكونوا باحثين عن شيء ما..أو محاولين للفت الإنتباه او وهذا يحدث غالباً.. *
*يوهم القارىء والمتابع لوجود لغز او شيء غامض فيترك المتابعون الردود والموضوع ويبحثواعن الحل *

*اصحاب الرد الشهير " لاتعليق " :- *

*اما ان يكونوا على غير علم بالموضوع ولا يريدون ان يسئلوا خجلاً من الظهور *
*بمظهر الجاهلين وهذا خطأ..او ان يكونوا من النوع الذي يخشى ان يذكر رأيه فتكرهه فئة معينة وتنحاز له اخرى.. وهؤلاء ضعاف شخصية غالباً منقادون .. هذا واضح مايحتاج احد يقول شخصيته .... *

:download:
*من قرائاتى على النت *
*واطبقة واجدة واقعيا *


​


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: من طريقة ردك على موضوعى باعرف شخصيتك*

*هههههههههههههههه
جامدا بجد يا قمره
ميرررررررسى يا قمره
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: من طريقة ردك على موضوعى باعرف شخصيتك*

موضوع جميل يا قمر

تسلم ايدك

وكل واحد اكيد ليه طريقه في الرد 

ده صحيح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2010)

*رد: من طريقة ردك على موضوعى باعرف شخصيتك*

امممممممم
اكيد فى كدة
بس برضو فى انواع تانية
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## بنت كلوج (5 فبراير 2010)

*موضوووووووووووع رائع **ومهم*
*اميل للكل *
*ماعدااااااااااا*
*عدم الرد لضيق الوقت و*
*الرد بحدة*
*اشكرتعبكم والله يبارك خدمتكم جميعا*​


----------

